
Apple keeps the web second-class on iOS - judah
https://twitter.com/slightlylate/status/1191026394421026816
======
Despegar
The market power that iOS gives Apple in the browser market is the only thing
that keeps the web from being shaped by an ad company.

------
Nextgrid
I am going to disagree on this. I for one am very grateful that garbage like
notifications are not supported on Safari and that developers are forced to
create native apps and go through review instead of just making a slow as hell
PWA and calling it a day.

~~~
innagadadavida
Totally agree with everything say. Also want to add that most websites are not
designed with accessibility in mind. The default font tends to be small and
websites block reader view for ad revenues. The same experience is carried
over to poorly built mobile apps - I can name and shame the Wells Fargo app.
It just spins for 10 seconds after logging in for no good reason.

If anything we should have more review process around these and make
accessibility and latencies hard requirements and not optional.

------
innagadadavida
Apple makes several billions from Google to keep it the default search engine
including on Safari. So Apple does have a strong business reason to keep
increasing Safari usage.

That said, web standards have become super convoluted and hard to implement
things consistently. If anything we should aim to reduce this complexity and
slow it down a bit.

------
NightlyDev
Safari on iOS really is total garbage. Everything this person said is true,
but he forgot a few things: It's really inconsistent. Adding a webpage to the
homescreen usually makes the experience even worse as apple usually have two
webkit versions for iOS. One for browsers and an even worse one for pages
added to the homescreen.

Not only that, but the browser is so insanely full of bugs, with race
conditions, keyboard that won't show up if you press the address bar
(requiring people to quit the browser), scroll that isn't always working and
so on. The amount of strange bugs are really impressive.

~~~
bouke
I’ve been using Mobile Safari since the first iPad launched and haven’t run
into any of the bugs you mentioned.

